# Where can I find corian online?



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've been hoping to try turning some different pens, especially since my workshop isn't heated, I live in Canada, and CA won't work well in the cold!  My buffing wheels are like little air conditioners when they run in my shop!    

I've been ordering some acrylic (wow, that stuff's expensive!) and will be trying a bunch of new acrylics from Bear Tooth Woods once they arrive...just don't tell my fiance how much they cost, as we're trying to buy a house! (and a car)...but you need a nice pen to sign a mortgage, right?  

One thing I've always wanted to try are Corian pens, as I really like the ones that have been shown on here...

Looked all over town (town being the operative word - nearest city's almost a 3 hour drive away) but can't find anyone with corian cutoffs.  Checked ebay, but they want something ridiculous like 48 bucks to ship a box of cutoffs up here...

SO....does anyone know a supplier of Corian that I can look at online?  I've checked all the usual suspects, and found some really nice acrylic, but can't find any corian! Anyone know of anyplace that sells boxes (or blanks) of corian for pens?  

It might help if I knew other manufacturers...been searching for hiMac too - is there any others that I should be looking for?


----------



## Gulfcoast (Dec 5, 2007)

Max--

Some of the other solid surface names are, WILSONART, STARON and AVONITE.  

An on line supplier is   http://stonewood.safeshopper.com/

Perhaps some of the Canadian pen makers can chime in with more local suppliers for you.

Regards, Joe


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a local manufacturer of a solid surface, not corian, but same stuff. They let me purchase their over runs and cut peices and such. I'm not sure what shipping cost or what you want exactly( colors, thickness), but if you are interested send me an e-mail and we can work something out.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 5, 2007)

You might want to check with elody21 here on this forum.  They sometimes have boxes of Corian they sell and you ight be able to get some to try out.

Rob


----------



## THarvey (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a bunch of Corian from a counter display demolition.

Not much of a color selection.  But, it would give you some to try, while you are find a source with more options.  All I have is white with blue-grey specks.

I will be glad to cut a couple pieces for you.  I think I can fit enough for 10-12 pen blanks in a flat rate envelope.  If you will cover the cost of shipping, I will send it early next week.

If you want a small box, I will work out a reasonable price or trade.  

PM me your address if your interested.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 5, 2007)

Like Rob said, try elody21 Andrew. She won't gouge you on the shipping like some ebay sellers. Corian's not light but a flat-rate box can ship up here for $23 and the 20lb. limit should give you quite a few blanks.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 6, 2007)

You might want to try Saw Mill Creek forum. The Corian 'guru' lives there and ( supposedly) runs the Freedom Pen Project. If you locate him there, it should only take about three years for him to reply to an e-mail. That's not a joke.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Dec 6, 2007)

Max --

You can get Corian samples -- 

 Listed at ---       2"x2" @ $1.00 ea.
                     4"x4" @ $2.00 ea.

 (Plus shipping)

At ---    http://www.coriansamples.com/

Regards, Joe


----------



## rickstef (Dec 6, 2007)

Frank, you are not joking, I ordered one of his boxes, took me at least a half dozen emails to him to have him tell me he shipped it, and then when he did, it still took 2 weeks to get to me, i am in DE, and the whole process took at least 6 to 7 weeks

Rick


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 6, 2007)

Joe has the best source!! You have access to all of the corian colors right from the manufacturer.  Just understand that the samples you order will all be 1/2 inch thick.  Alice does sometimes offer glue ups that are thicker, IIRC.


----------



## THarvey (Dec 6, 2007)

maxwell_smart007

I tried to respond to your email earlier.  Did you receive it?

I had problems with other email deliveries today.

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 6, 2007)

yea, the 4x4 corian squares are great but really only 1 decent pen, although you can get several super slim slims out of one.  For a bigger pen, even just a euro, you have to split the block in half and re-glue wich leaves you a 2x4x1 inch thick piece.  Then you can rip that up, but it isn't long enough for 2 barrels, so you need two strips and have a big scrap left over.  But, you can re-use them scraps in the future to segment more corian pieces together.  The  Elody box of corian was without a doubt the best pen turning investment I ever made.  You only need spin 2 pens from the box to break even, the rest is all profit.  She is my hero...that box is my big time fall back in times of desperation and never fails to put me back on my feet.  Sure does get my fingers sticky though!


----------



## drawknife (Dec 6, 2007)

a representative of solidsurface.com contacted me on another forum about getting corian and says he has it. I looked at it for about 1 min. and gonna look at it when I got more time. Looks like they have a surplus sheets page. Don't know if its a rip or not, just need to check it out.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THarvey_
> <br />maxwell_smart007
> 
> I tried to respond to your email earlier.  Did you receive it?
> ...



Sure did, and sent a paypal to cover the shipping for a few scraps...hope you got it! 

Andrew


----------



## THarvey (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Not yet.  I will check in the morning.  I should be able to drop by Post Office tomorrow afternoon.

Notice hit my email, before I finished typing the reply.  Thanks.


----------



## chuck1250 (Dec 8, 2007)

try ebay  there is usually some there


----------

